# what is with young women?



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Here is my rant. Why is it that all of my three star ratings always come from women in their twenties?

I'll give the exact same service to so many other people and get a five-star if not a tip. Often after dropping someone off I check the rating screen to see if I get another adjustment in my rating. Just dropped off a young woman and then my rating goes from 4.87 to 4.86.

What the bleep do they want?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> Here is my rant. Why is it that all of my three star ratings always come from women in their twenties?
> 
> I'll give the exact same service to so many other people and get a five-star if not a tip. Often after dropping someone off I check the rating screen to see if I get another adjustment in my rating. Just dropped off a young woman and then my rating goes from 4.87 to 4.86.
> 
> What the bleep do they want?


Your attention. I've found if they're not flirted with at least a little or asked how their day went; then minimum four stars from them.

So entitled a lot of them are


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> Your attention. I've found if they're not flirted with at least a little or asked how their day went; then minimum four stars from them.
> 
> So entitled a lot of them are


I did not exactly go all out and flirt with her. But I asked her about her boring job and pretended to show interest in what she was saying.
The one thing she did say that may have been a clue was that when I asked her what the most interesting Uber Drive she had was, she told about a driver that had snacks like bags of Doritos, bottled water, and crossword puzzles in the back.
Young women are really good at being two-faced it seems. They seem to be okay with the ride and then they get out and they give you 3 stars!

Just got a ping from a Michelle. Damn!


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> I did not exactly go all out and flirt with her. But I asked her about her boring job and pretended to show interest in what she was saying.
> The one thing she did say that may have been a clue was that when I asked her what the most interesting Uber Drive she had was, she told about a driver that had snacks like bags of Doritos, bottled water, and crossword puzzles in the back.
> Young women are really good at being two-faced it seems. They seem to be okay with the ride and then they get out and they give you 3 stars!
> 
> Just got a ping from a Michelle. Damn!


Good insight. I've been thinking of doing a word search or doodle book in the back. Could name the book "doodles by uber pax" or something. Knowing my luck, someone will take it though.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

crosswords is a great idea.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Flirting with pax is an easy path to trouble.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Flirting with pax is an easy path to trouble.


Well not flirting flirting, but giving attention or joking around. Uber shouldn't be used as a pick up opportunity.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

I say hello, how's your day or weekend going and thank the for asking me about mine. I don't look at them ever. When the ride is over I thank them and wish them a nice rest of the day. Never had a problem.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Funny how you get one quick glance at them when they get in...

and one quick glance at them when they get out...

And occasionally a really cute one...

will pop her head up in the rear view mirror...8)

Rakos

PS. If you're lucky she's smokin hot...8)

Just remember guys... DON'T STARE...


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Don't feed the cows snacks. Then they'll blame you for making them blow their diet. Push your rear view mirror up so you can't see them. That way they don't feel like you are staring at them. I'm a female driver. Most female pax who complain to me about male Uber drivers say they felt the male drivers did this:

#1 Checking them out in the mirror.
#2 Talking to them in a condescending or infurior way.
#3 Asking too many personal questions.
#4 Making them cross the street to get in the car.
#5 Drivers with poor Hygiene.
#6 Drivers who have a poor understanding of English.
#7 Just being overall creepy. 

Sorry guys....the female pax open up to me and always say, "Oh I'm SO glad your a girl!!!!". "Why ?" I ask.
And then they proceed to tell me their Uber horror stories.


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> Don't feed the cows snacks. Then they'll blame you for making them blow their diet. Push your rear view mirror up so you can't see them. That way they don't feel like you are staring at them. I'm a female driver. Most female pax who complain to me about male Uber drivers say they felt the male drivers did this:
> 
> #1 Checking them out in the mirror.
> #2 Talking to them in a condescending or infurior way.
> ...


Aww poor women..have to cross the street? So the driver should cross into traffic and risk a ticket for parking on wrong side of road for Little Miss Princess. So much for equal treatment, Eh?

And what they don't like is a "lowly" Uber driver looking at them.
Guy w no money/status - "creepy"
Guy w money/status - "I hope he notices me dressed like a *****"


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Carblar said:


> Aww poor women..have to cross the street? So the driver should cross into traffic and risk a ticket for parking on wrong side of road for Little Miss Princess. So much for equal treatment, Eh?
> 
> And what they don't like is a "lowly" Uber driver looking at them.
> Guy w no money/status - "creepy"
> Guy w money/status - "I hope he notices me dressed like a *****"


Get over it. THEY are the ones handing out the money for your paycheck. Just FYI if you are in the service industry you get used to this...people suck. Some of you bring a DMV work attitude to a service job and then wonder why people look down on Uber driver and dont tip.


----------



## karachi (Nov 25, 2015)

Bpr2 said:


> Well not flirting flirting, but giving attention or joking around. Uber shouldn't be used as a pick up opportunity.


Speak for yourself!! You might limit yourself on picking up on Uber passengers, but you have no idea how many girls throw themselves at you if you are not butt-ugly!! I have "counseled" many young ladies escaping a bad Tinder date. It's like I was a knight in shinning armor......

F Uber!! What I do off the clock is my business!! Just make sure to log off if you plan on any extracurricular activities.. ;-p


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> Don't feed the cows snacks. Then they'll blame you for making them blow their diet. Push your rear view mirror up so you can't see them. That way they don't feel like you are staring at them. I'm a female driver. Most female pax who complain to me about male Uber drivers say they felt the male drivers did this:
> 
> #1 Checking them out in the mirror.
> #2 Talking to them in a condescending or infurior way.
> ...


A lot of the 20-something women I pick up here in San Diego have:

#1 Sh*t ratings.
#2 Always asking me for phone chargers/ "ox" cords.
#3 Take short rides in which they could've walked.
#4 Have sh*t attitudes
#5 Don't tip for their 6 block ride in which I had to engage in conversation about their boring @ss life.

Thank you for picking them up. Better you than me.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> Get over it. THEY are the ones handing out the money for your paycheck. Just FYI if you are in the service industry you get used to this...people suck. Some of you bring a DMV work attitude to a service job and then wonder why people look down on Uber driver and dont tip.


 If all the pax were like that, perhaps all the male drivers would be fired for low ratings because they had the gall to look in the rear view mirror to check traffic and thus are sexual predators.



Lissetti said:


> Don't feed the cows snacks. Then they'll blame you for making them blow their diet. Push your rear view mirror up so you can't see them. That way they don't feel like you are staring at them.


And actually, there is another reason to check your mirror besides just checking traffic... to make sure your passengers aren't trying to murder you... and also to gauge whether they need silence or not...

Personally as a driver, I love looking in the mirror and seeing someone with ear buds... and with a phone in the hands staring into it. Easiest trip ever. Those guys aren't going to murder you AND you don't have to think of things to say to fill in the awkward silence they might downrate you for. Seems like the only way to get downrated by them is to have a dirty car or to try to talk to them when they want to be left alone. (I also like it when passengers spend the whole trip talking on the phone!)

I'm sure some people get offended because you can see them in the mirror. But I also don't feel safe not being able to see what the passengers are doing so I guess that's worth some lower ratings for me as long as I can keep my head above water... which with Lyft I'm just barely doing.

I also have a hunch that momentary occasional mirror eye contact with people who are talking jovially to you is not a bad thing.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Uberingdude said:


> Here is my rant. Why is it that all of my three star ratings always come from women in their twenties?
> 
> I'll give the exact same service to so many other people and get a five-star if not a tip. Often after dropping someone off I check the rating screen to see if I get another adjustment in my rating. Just dropped off a young woman and then my rating goes from 4.87 to 4.86.
> 
> What the bleep do they want?


Simple answer is, because many of them haven't been around the block enough, to know what time it is.

Question though, other than your ratings dropping by .01... How do you know you got a three star, and not a 2 star... or 4 star, or whatever ???


----------



## TheUberTransporter (Jul 13, 2017)

This thread is so accurate everywhere you drive it seems. Thanks for posting


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> Don't feed the cows snacks. Then they'll blame you for making them blow their diet. Push your rear view mirror up so you can't see them. That way they don't feel like you are staring at them. I'm a female driver. Most female pax who complain to me about male Uber drivers say they felt the male drivers did this:
> 
> #1 Checking them out in the mirror.
> #2 Talking to them in a condescending or infurior way.
> ...


#4 is probably 50% of my non 5 star trips. They get offended like you always have to meet at the exact pickup. I especially like the ones who see me across the street but wait till I make a u turn to get to their side. Yes because walking 10 more feet is going to kill you. Smh.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Uberingdude said:


> Here is my rant. Why is it that all of my three star ratings always come from women in their twenties?
> 
> What the bleep do they want?


They want their cheating boyfriends to be monogamous. Drunk upset 20 something year old girls are the worst and the easiest person to take it out on is you, their Uber driver.


----------



## Phil Turless (Mar 14, 2017)

Treat them like shit and they will like it.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> #4 Making them cross the street to get in the car.


This is the only one which bothers me as a driver. Now if it is easy for me to move to the other side legally, safely, and in a timely manner then I will do it but sometimes it just isn't practical. Worse you know how it is with the pins we get where they are sometimes way off. So the rider might think we are trying to make them walk when in fact the pin was way off and on the wrong side.

I have to admit in thinking about it the only two flags/reported issues I have ever received have been from female riders. One for navigation - pickup (she put the pin on one side of the parking lot and was mad when I went to that side and she had to walk about 150 feet). Another for "Safety" when a car went to make a right turn with their turn signal on then suddenly went straight instead. I was stopped and just put my foot off the brake pedal when it happened so I slammed it back down as the other vehicle went straight. There was no jolt or sudden stop as the vehicle was barely moving. It just made a noise with my foot as I reacted fast. I then told her, "he had his turn signal on and was turning but suddenly changed his mind". She reported me for this for safety. (rolleyes) Even though there was no safety issue and there was no danger to her or anyone.

...and just now I got a "fare adjustment" from a female rider who was really nice to me and we had a good conversation. But she put the pin in the wrong place and it was an odd one way where you cannot easily turn around. We're talking half a mile here at most. Uber just adjusted the fare $3.50 even though the rate here is $1.15 a mile. Now I don't dispute that we missed the turn. But it was mainly her fault and the fare adjustment was way too high. It should have been maybe 60 cents at most. Most people would not have bothered for that. To be fair she was a single mom with a new baby so I kind of understand. And she didn't down rate me. Still most people would not have bothered for that which is my point.

OTOH I often get some of my best compliments and tips (just yesterday $20) from female riders. So I can't say that have anything against the ladies. But in my experience though it seems women riders are way more likely to be super picky and nitpick things than male riders on average. I'm sorry but that is just the truth in my experience.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> This is the only one which bothers me as a driver. Now if it is easy for me to move to the other side legally, safely, and in a timely manner then I will do it but sometimes it just isn't practical. Worse you know how it is with the pins we get where they are sometimes way off. So the rider might think we are trying to make them walk when in fact the pin was way off and on the wrong side.
> 
> I have to admit in thinking about it the only two flags/reported issues I have ever received have been from female riders. One for navigation - pickup (she put the pin on one side of the parking lot and was mad when I went to that side and she had to walk about 150 feet). Another for "Safety" when a car went to make a right turn with their turn signal on then suddenly went straight instead. I was stopped and just put my foot off the brake pedal when it happened so I slammed it back down as the other vehicle went straight. There was no jolt or sudden stop as the vehicle was barely moving. It just made a noise with my foot as I reacted fast. I then told her, "he had his turn signal on and was turning but suddenly changed his mind". She reported me for this for safety. (rolleyes) Even though there was no safety issue and there was no danger to her or anyone.
> 
> ...


Kitchen backed up. No way food could have made it to table in reasonable time without being raw....a big health risk.

How does she handle situation?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> Kitchen backed up. No way food could have made it to table in reasonable time without being raw....a big health risk.
> 
> How does she handle situation?


Did you intend this for someone else or am I just having a moment here?


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Uberingdude said:


> Here is my rant. Why is it that all of my three star ratings always come from women in their twenties?
> 
> I'll give the exact same service to so many other people and get a five-star if not a tip. Often after dropping someone off I check the rating screen to see if I get another adjustment in my rating. Just dropped off a young woman and then my rating goes from 4.87 to 4.86.
> 
> What the bleep do they want?


Foot massage


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> This is the only one which bothers me as a driver. Now if it is easy for me to move to the other side legally, safely, and in a timely manner then I will do it but sometimes it just isn't practical. Worse you know how it is with the pins we get where they are sometimes way off. So the rider might think we are trying to make them walk when in fact the pin was way off and on the wrong side.


Agreed.



touberornottouber said:


> I have to admit in thinking about it the only two flags/reported issues I have ever received have been from female riders.


In my experience in customer service, women _tend _to complain a _lot _more than men. In the battle of the sexes, they easily win the "let me speak to your supervisor" match.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Fishchris said:


> Simple answer is, because many of them are bee-otches who haven't been around the block enough, to know what time it is.
> 
> Question though, other than your ratings dropping by .01... How do you know you got a three star, and not a 2 star... or 4 star, or whatever ???


Could have been a four star. I have no one or two stars.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Uberingdude said:


> Here is my rant. Why is it that all of my three star ratings always come from women in their twenties?
> 
> I'll give the exact same service to so many other people and get a five-star if not a tip. Often after dropping someone off I check the rating screen to see if I get another adjustment in my rating. Just dropped off a young woman and then my rating goes from 4.87 to 4.86.
> 
> What the bleep do they want?


Wear sunglasses so they can't catch you undressing them with your eyes. Sometimes I tell them pretend that I am your grandfather and they can sit on my lap.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> Here is my rant. Why is it that all of my three star ratings always come from women in their twenties?
> 
> I'll give the exact same service to so many other people and get a five-star if not a tip. Often after dropping someone off I check the rating screen to see if I get another adjustment in my rating. Just dropped off a young woman and then my rating goes from 4.87 to 4.86.
> 
> What the bleep do they want?


They want what most stupid self absorbed young women want. To be ignored and to be belittled by the guy thats banging them up the kazzooo. They are not used to nice average well manered un-egotistic men.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

LA_Native said:


> Agreed.
> 
> In my experience in customer service, women _tend _to complain a _lot _more than men. In the battle of the sexes, they easily win the "let me speak to your supervisor" match.


I believe thousands of years of evolution or learned experience tend to make men more respectful and less confrontational than women. A man knows instinctively that is soon as he begins being confrontational he may need to backup his confrontation with his fists or his face. A woman rarely has that concern.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Bpr2 said:


> Your attention. I've found if they're not flirted with at least a little or asked how their day went; then minimum four stars from them.


And this is why the rating system doesn't work. I could potentially get deactivated for not flirting? WTF! Rating system should be an equal 2 way street.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberingdude said:


> Here is my rant. Why is it that all of my three star ratings always come from women in their twenties?
> 
> I'll give the exact same service to so many other people and get a five-star if not a tip. Often after dropping someone off I check the rating screen to see if I get another adjustment in my rating. Just dropped off a young woman and then my rating goes from 4.87 to 4.86.
> 
> What the bleep do they want?


I dont have that problem.
And im probably older than you . . .


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Uberingdude said:


> I believe thousands of years of evolution or learned experience tend to make men more respectful and less confrontational than women. A man knows instinctively that is soon as he begins being confrontational he may need to backup his confrontation with his fists or his face. A woman rarely has that concern.


Asking to speak to a supervisor about poor service is grounds for a fight? I have not run into that mentality sense I graduated from high school.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bpr2 said:


> Good insight. I've been thinking of doing a word search or doodle book in the back. Could name the book "doodles by uber pax" or something. Knowing my luck, someone will take it though.


Crayons and my little pony with rainbow hair


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> I believe thousands of years of evolution or learned experience tend to make men more respectful and less confrontational than women. A man knows instinctively that is soon as he begins being confrontational he may need to backup his confrontation with his fists or his face. A woman rarely has that concern.














Uberfunitis said:


> Asking to speak to a supervisor about poor service is grounds for a fight? I have not run into that mentality sense I graduated from high school.


The only person who said anything about "poor service" is you.
Try again, troll. lol

-----

Random story:

I remember when I worked in a bank, and one of my co-workers, whom I didn't care for, got into a brief heated exchange with a customer. My coworker (Dexter) was helping a Iranian man with his deposit. Now, Dexter had a habit of talking quietly - not because he was shy, but because he was just too cool to bothered to talk at a volume audible for most people.

Dexter informed the customer that he needed to sign for his 'less cash' from the deposit. I guess the customer was a little annoyed with Dexter's caviler attitude, because he snatched the pen signed quickly and then tossed it back on the counter. Dexter softly said without looking up, "don't throw the pen." (Now myself and my other coworker are really paying attention, because we knew it was about to get good) The customer snaps back and says, "what?!" to which Dexter says a _little _bit louder and looking at him, "I said don't drop throw the pen, _fool_." It was all I could do to keep from laughing.

The guy was visibly upset, but just left without complaining to anyone.


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

Had a young Latina lady (20something) last night get in my Uber w her 2 Latino male friends. All were young, good looking, friendly - and obviously drunk/high. Her in back seat w one guy, other guy in front w me.

Into the ride she asks for aux cord, I comply and she leans forward to connect her phone and proceeds to blast some cool bachata music. All are singing and having a good time. As she sways to the beat she is leaning forward and her sandias are slapping my shoulder. She is basically singing in my ear and pressing into me. I focused on my navigation best I could...

So we get to the set destination. I exchange goodbyes and thank them all. The guys get out and leave Latina in the car. They smile and say goodnight and walk off.

So now it's just me and the chica. I ask for new destination and she just says drive that way and keeps singing, leaning and pressing. She gives seemingly random directions here and there. Normally I wouldnt put up w it but she seemed high and frankly i didn't mind the situation so long as I got her home safe and wasn't being ripped off. Anyway after a while it dawned on me - the dudes were likely a gay couple and they were leaving her w me for more than just a ride home. She was obviously wanting me to decide where to go next.

A younger me might have ended this situation differently. But I'm 50 and although she was hot, I didn't want to exploit my responsibilities/work and it also could have been a setup of some kind where I would be accused of something. I still use my mini me but I think about it first haha

So I say to her, I really need to get you where you're going and pick up my next passenger, where should I drop you off? She gets visibly frustrated and directs me to a nearby club in the opposite direction. When we get there she jumps out, slams door and walks off.

I either passed up a night of amor or avoided serious trouble. Or both.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Wardell Curry said:


> #4 is probably 50% of my non 5 star trips. They get offended like you always have to meet at the exact pickup. I especially like the ones who see me across the street but wait till I make a u turn to get to their side. Yes because walking 10 more feet is going to kill you. Smh.


The flip side is when they run out into a busy street & try to get into your car when there's traffic coming from both directions. Personally I'd rather they wait for me to turn off the street where it's safer.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Uberingdude said:


> What the bleep do they want?


More than a few of them use uber to see if they can meet a cute dude. In fact, these girls often switch jobs if there aren't any eligible guys at work.



Phil Turless said:


> Treat them like shit and they will like it.


Not like total shit, but instead more like a big brother.

Improve your ratings, just blast pop music like kiss fm, run some a/c & drive lol.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

I just wrote this after one of my trips after changing her rating to a 1 star."When this women Jenny dies, no one will be at her funeral,not even the other 2 people who were also on the trip. And that's all I have to say about that."


----------



## RIchB_IV (Feb 28, 2017)

So far I haven't had problems with young girls, in fact I enjoy their company. Most recently two hot 18 year olds and one of them just kept talking about me to the other girl like I don't hear anything, it all started after her friend loudly said "I'm sorry that I can't help you that he is hot" then they giggled so I acknowledged her on that and we had a great conversation for the rest of the ride. After I dropped them off at a nice beach community in Laguna Beach, (I have a hybrid so its quiet), I stood there for a little waiting for a ping and they were standing behind my car and heard one of them saying "You either make a move right now or you'll never see him again". I just found that so cute.


----------



## Uberdancer (Mar 25, 2016)

_*...generally...very broadly...intelligent and smart women like to be thought as pretty, attractive, and beautiful ... the pretty, attractive, and beautiful women like to be thought as intelligent and smart ... if neither intelligent, smart, attractive, pretty nor beautiful, such women like to be thought of as having a good personality, humane, and on the higher plane, or road ... hardly anyone likes to be told the obvious ... *_


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

RIchB_IV said:


> So far I haven't had problems with young girls, in fact I enjoy their company. Most recently two hot 18 year olds and one of them just kept talking about me to the other girl like I don't hear anything, it all started after her friend loudly said "I'm sorry that I can't help you that he is hot" then they giggled so I acknowledged her on that and we had a great conversation for the rest of the ride. After I dropped them off at a nice beach community in Laguna Beach, (I have a hybrid so its quiet), I stood there for a little waiting for a ping and they were standing behind my car and heard one of them saying "You either make a move right now or you'll never see him again". I just found that so cute.


Congratulations on your studmuffin gene. I wonder if you plotted driver attractiveness versus average rating from rider, what the correlation would be. Probably pretty significant.

The same gals might have gotten me and said "Eew... creepy uggo uber driver just looked at us in the mirror!"


----------



## uBerGirlMD (Feb 14, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Don't feed the cows snacks. Then they'll blame you for making them blow their diet. Push your rear view mirror up so you can't see them. That way they don't feel like you are staring at them. I'm a female driver. Most female pax who complain to me about male Uber drivers say they felt the male drivers did this:
> 
> #1 Checking them out in the mirror.
> #2 Talking to them in a condescending or infurior way.
> ...


Yep! All that she said. As a female driver I hear much of this too. And who ever is smoking in their car or allowing PAX to smoke in their car you need to stop. Most other PAX hate smelling smoke.


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> Here is my rant. Why is it that all of my three star ratings always come from women in their twenties?
> 
> I'll give the exact same service to so many other people and get a five-star if not a tip. Often after dropping someone off I check the rating screen to see if I get another adjustment in my rating. Just dropped off a young woman and then my rating goes from 4.87 to 4.86.
> 
> What the bleep do they want?


They want your bleep... nailed to their bedroom wall because they're all full of anxiety and drugs to suppress said anxiety. This is a result of convincing women they are womyn and not women, gyrlls and not girls, independent and not in the kitchen where they belong... HA!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> #4 Making them cross the street to get in the car.


*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ *


Carblar said:


> Aww poor women..have to cross the street? So the driver should cross into traffic and risk a ticket for parking on wrong side of road for Little Miss Princess. So much for equal treatment, Eh?





Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> #2 Always asking me for phone chargers/ "ox" cords.


......and getting upset when I tell them that I have one, but it comes out only under the condition that there be no opera, disco, rap or anything by Taylor Swift, Gwen Stefani, Beyoncé or Pink.



Carblar said:


> I avoided serious trouble.


that.


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> A lot of the 20-something women I pick up here in San Diego have:
> 
> #1 Sh*t ratings.
> #2 Always asking me for phone chargers/ "ox" cords.
> ...


I just had some rude, front seat millennial asshat insult me after pulled my multicharger up and demanded if I had an "ox". I said what's an ox? Do you mean an auxiliary cord? NO. To which he smirked well THAT was a boring conversation and proceeded to titter and giggle with the dumb slags in the back seat reminding them it was a clever retort from a stupid song they will all forget in 6 months along with everything else they know. I almost stopped and threw them out but figured wtf they will cease to exist to me in a few moments. And guess what? They no longer exist in my universe. See how that works? Oh and by the way millennials, a question, especially a stupid, rude question is NOT A CONVERSATION. You are incapable of a real conversation.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

3.5 years, 15,000 rides in, and I never know what people rate me. I'm amazed. I have 8% 4s, 4%3s and 2% 1&2s. My rating doesn't move all that often. And I drive a lot of young women.

I sometimes wonder if forum people have highly activated imaginations. My young women just behave like many not young women riders. And being in a chaotic streeted city, I check the rear view every few seconds as part of just knowing what's going on. Not a single problem with it in 3.5 years. But maybe my town has saner people than others (seems improbable)


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Strange Fruit said:


> But maybe my town has saner people than others (seems improbable)


Or maybe you're just more fortunate than others.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Wardell Curry said:


> I just wrote this after one of my trips after changing her rating to a 1 star."When this women Jenny dies, no one will be at her funeral,not even the other 2 people who were also on the trip. And that's all I have to say about that."


forest is that you?


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I say hello, how's your day or weekend going and thank the for asking me about mine. I don't look at them ever. When the ride is over I thank them and wish them a nice rest of the day. Never had a problem.


Why the heck would you thank them???????????????????????????????????????????????????!


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Strange Fruit said:


> 3.5 years, 15,000 rides in, and I never know what people rate me. I'm amazed. I have 8% 4s, 4%3s and 2% 1&2s. My rating doesn't move all that often. And I drive a lot of young women.
> 
> I sometimes wonder if forum people have highly activated imaginations. My young women just behave like many not young women riders. And being in a chaotic streeted city, I check the rear view every few seconds as part of just knowing what's going on. Not a single problem with it in 3.5 years. But maybe my town has saner people than others (seems improbable)


maybe you just didnt notice, or could be the area. i have a bunch of entitled ones in my area and 9 times out of 10 its a young female that gives me a problem or makes some type of compliant.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Don't pick up passengers with lower than 4.7 Ratings.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

UberLaLa said:


> Don't pick up passengers with lower than 4.7 Ratings.


I try to pickup only females but got deactivated for a hour from Uber until I emailed them last week how do you avoid being deactivated?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Nick781 said:


> I try to pickup only females but got deactivated for a hour from Uber until I emailed them last week how do you avoid being deactivated?


Obviously if you were deactivated for an hour (or 'Waitlisted') then put back on the system, you must have experienced some kind of passenger silliness. Sounds like you got it under control


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

UberLaLa said:


> Obviously if you were deactivated for an hour (or 'Waitlisted') then put back on the system, you must have experienced some kind of passenger silliness. Sounds like you got it under control


Uber deactivated saying I was cancelling too much and told me to say I understand I am in the reply and than they reactivated me


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> #1 Checking them out in the mirror.


I hate when I look in the rear-veiw and they are looking at me... I just know they are thinking "Eew... creepy uggo uber driver just looked at us in the mirror!"
I'm not, but i do need to look on the mirror.



Trafficat said:


> The same gals might have gotten me and said "Eew... creepy uggo uber driver just looked at us in the mirror!"


yep... same boat here. I did have a girl 24-28 tell me how she's only into older guys and was real flirty.. kissed me on the cheek and asked for a hug.



Gooberlifturwallet said:


> You are incapable of a real conversation.


r 2!


----------



## nurburgringsf (Aug 26, 2016)

By far my worst passengers are young women. After 2 years of rideshare and 16,000 trips done. American women especially, are very often entitled and rude. Foreign women are very rarely rude. Its strictly an American metropolitan kinda thing. The same phenomenon occurs everywhere. SF, NYC, LA, Chicago, etc...

Like a previous poster said. Grown men are rarely rude to each other. A grown man has to be able to back his act up and be ready to brawl if he decides that hes gonna be rude to another grown man.


----------



## MUGATS (Aug 14, 2016)

There is an epidemic of immaturity by women (and men) in their twenties these days. Many don't live in reality.

Normally by the time they reach 30, they stop acting like fools. Twenty years ago it was probably age 25 when the foolishness stopped. I think once people have kids they also get a huge reality check and realize that they can't be so self consumed. 

Most of my best passengers are 30+ women... 
Most of the petty 3 star ratings and self entitled passengers are women under 25

It's not a hard and fast rule, but it has been my experience.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Nick781 said:


> Uber deactivated saying I was cancelling too much and told me to say I understand I am in the reply and than they reactivated me


Do you remember how high or what percent your cancellation was at? I cancel a lot too!


----------



## Sam D (May 15, 2017)

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> A lot of the 20-something women I pick up here in San Diego have:
> 
> #1 Sh*t ratings.
> #2 Always asking me for phone chargers/ "ox" cords.
> ...


LOL - LOVE IT!! There is a whole lot of truth right there!


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

I think the younger you are as a driver, the more likely to have this issue. Young women are _expecting _to be hit on by similar age guys, they may or may not like it though.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Strange Fruit said:


> 3.5 years, 15,000 rides in, and I never know what people rate me. I'm amazed. I have 8% 4s, 4%3s and 2% 1&2s. My rating doesn't move all that often. And I drive a lot of young women.
> 
> I sometimes wonder if forum people have highly activated imaginations. My young women just behave like many not young women riders. And being in a chaotic streeted city, I check the rear view every few seconds as part of just knowing what's going on. Not a single problem with it in 3.5 years. But maybe my town has saner people than others (seems improbable)


Sooo, you're in the minority, along with most of the women in this thread. Nothing wrong with that my friend.


----------



## SunchaserTampa (Dec 26, 2014)

They just want to be treated like the little princesses and prima-donnas they AREN'T.

I would LOVE to keep a chauffer's cap with me - put it on when necessary, to make the prima's feel more appreciated. 

I loaned it to Morgan Freeman when they began filming " Driving Miss Daisy Part II - The Revenge. " He hasn't returned it yet.


----------



## Greenghost2212 (Feb 7, 2017)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Flirting with pax is an easy path to trouble.


Lol if you are a grown man and can't tell when a woman is flirting with you something is wrong lol. I flirt with the women who flirt with me first and even got a couple of numbers.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Uberingdude said:


> Do you remember how high or what percent your cancellation was at? I cancel a lot too!


Hmm maybe like 40 percent? does anyone know what percent it has to reach to be deactivated?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I don't seem to have any trouble with women, certainly not any more than men. It might be the grandpa thing as I am older and I will work in "my fiancee and I are ..." and they perk right up, ask me all about her and get out of the car happy. I do have a fiancee but all the rest of it is usually made up just to entertain myself. I met her at a tractor pull, her job, my job, a plane ride, ... well you get the idea.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I don't seem to have any trouble with women, certainly not any more than men. It might be the grandpa thing as I am older and I will work in "my fiancee and I are ..." and they perk right up, ask me all about her and get out of the car happy. I do have a fiancee but all the rest of it is usually made up just to entertain myself. I met her at a tractor pull, her job, my job, a plane ride, ... well you get the idea.


Yes I do think that it helps when you are older and actually discuss your fiancee / wife as they no longer feel like you are going to try and get a date out of them.


----------



## Geddadaheah (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi. New to this forum. Speaking of dealing with young women pax, I drive for Lyft, and have been for less than a month. Had 4.95 rating with 27 rides, then after two rides, it fell to 4.82. The first ride gave a tip, so it wasn't likely that pax who gave me a bad rating. The second one (by doing the math) had to have given me a ONE. Support has yet to give me any feedback as to why. 1) My car was immaculate. 2) I arrived spot on location and time. 3) No navigation issues. 4) Pax and I had pleasant chat during ride. 5) Pax thanked me as I dropped her off. 6) I was polite and respectful the whole ride.
Any clue what went wrong?


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Greenghost2212 said:


> Lol if you are a grown man and can't tell when a woman is flirting with you something is wrong lol. I flirt with the women who flirt with me first and even got a couple of numbers.


When your account gets suspended for inappropriate behaior you will understand why it is not worth the risk. Plus who would want to date a cheap ass pax?


----------



## SilverToyota (Feb 27, 2017)

I recommend that all male drivers be neatly dressed in a jacket and open shirt with creased trousers and shiny tasseled loafers. Also, being clean shaven with a military regulation haircut always helps.
Young ladies may get creeped out by enkempt facial hair, BO, and a multitude of other things.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

nurburgringsf said:


> Like a previous poster said. Grown men are rarely rude to each other. A grown man has to be able to back his act up and be ready to brawl if he decides that hes gonna be rude to another grown man.


Not entirely true. Grown men by themselves tend to be polite. Men in "bro packs" often times turn into total a-holes because they feel like they can say or do anything with their "bros" with them.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> Don't feed the cows snacks. Then they'll blame you for making them blow their diet. Push your rear view mirror up so you can't see them. That way they don't feel like you are staring at them. I'm a female driver. Most female pax who complain to me about male Uber drivers say they felt the male drivers did this:
> 
> #1 Checking them out in the mirror.
> #2 Talking to them in a condescending or infurior way.
> ...


Lol, Same. Typically they say their uber driver was asking too many questions or trying to hook up with them. One even said he tried to get her to cheat on her boyfriend. But yeah, keep the questions as impersonal as possible.


----------



## Pooooobear (Jan 24, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Don't feed the cows snacks. Then they'll blame you for making them blow their diet. Push your rear view mirror up so you can't see them. That way they don't feel like you are staring at them. I'm a female driver. Most female pax who complain to me about male Uber drivers say they felt the male drivers did this:
> 
> #1 Checking them out in the mirror.
> #2 Talking to them in a condescending or infurior way.
> ...


"#1 Checking them out in the mirror."
We're not checking them out! We're just checking if they don't have a machete from Walmart with them. (Especially here in Chicago)


----------



## Boondog1 (Jun 19, 2017)

Yeh young woman suck as far as ratings...

Generally what i noticed is they give really low ratings based on
* Their menstrual cycle
*If you dont pick them up at illegal stopping points and stupid pin placements
* Rate you 4 out of 5 even when you do everything 100% because they think nothing is perfect always room for improvement
* talk down to "drivers" treat you like a Taxi even though your a "Private Ride Share"
*Toss their rubbish in your car
* Dont update multiple drop offs coz they defraud the system

Generally the case with young women not all

ohh and make fun of drivers...I just think women generally look down on Taxis and by default Uber drivers!


----------



## Taksi (Jun 23, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> Well not flirting flirting, but giving attention or joking around. Uber shouldn't be used as a pick up opportunity.


I drove around an Uber driver with girl that he met that day. He said that he just met love of his life. I picked them up from a bar, and we went to look for place to eat. He asked me to do several stops, I did. Guess what - NO TIP!


----------

